# How to get an Ballistic Vest?



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Online is an bad idea. There are many Fake Products on the Marked.
For example: M88 Helm SWAT Gefechtshelm Army MICH Einsatzhelm Softair Gotcha Paintball PASGT | eBay
100% Plastic...

There are 2 Shops in my Country but the sell only to Police and Special Force.

Ballistic Prove Cloth are not illegal in my Country.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

User Name said:


> Online is an bad idea. There are many Fake Products on the Marked.
> For example: M88 Helm SWAT Gefechtshelm Army MICH Einsatzhelm Softair Gotcha Paintball PASGT | eBay
> 100% Plastic...
> 
> ...


(Loud Whistle)

Time Out!

Weren't you the one who was looking for a damn paintball gun to protect himself? 
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...ft-slings-blowguns/2626-paintball-guns-2.html
Why not fight STUPID with STUPID and get a paintball gun protective vest?

(Slippy shakes his head and walks slowly toward the liquor cabinet...)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> (Loud Whistle)
> 
> Time Out!
> 
> ...


Little early for licker


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Little early for licker


That's what she said! :joyous:


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> Weren't you the one who was looking for a damn paintball gun to protect himself?


A Paintball Gun is legal here without any registration. A Gun not and the need a lot of Paperwork and Questions and Psychobiology Testes,....


> Why not fight STUPID with STUPID and get a paintball gun protective vest?


Because both are legal... and I can (ans should) wear the Vest every time I leave the House.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Little early for licker


There are some things that can drive a man to drink.

The smell of mackerel could at a certain point.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Where do you guys get these people at?


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

Just my opinion here, but if someone attacks you using a paintball gun either they're as stupid as you for expecting such an attack or they have some SERIOUS balls considering the fact they could be shot with a REAL gun. Now, if you're fearful that you're going to get shot every time you walk out of your house this " ballistic paintball vest " will not help against a 9mm or a real gun, you could simply move ( hahaha ). And you're looking at the wrong kind of gear if it says police and military and they're advertising paintball protection, unless you live in hillary-land.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

WTF?!


> but if someone attacks you using a paintball gun either they're as stupid as you for expecting such an attack or they have some SERIOUS balls considering the fact they could be shot with a REAL gun.


I will use the Paintball Gun only on my Yard.
When someone jump over the Fence a Paintball Gun is the smallest problem he get.


> Now, if you're fearful that you're going to get shot every time you walk out of your house this " ballistic paintball vest " will not help against a 9mm or a real gun


That is what I saw on the first post... On the Internet sold many faked Products and there are something you cant chack like an Helmed or Ballistic Plates.


> And you're looking at the wrong kind of gear if it says police and military and they're advertising paintball protection, unless you live in hillary-land.


I mean many shops sold faked products as "real". Look on Ebay or Google.

So how can I be safe and get real Stuff?


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sounds like time for a smuggling operation. Sucks you can't get plates where you are.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

"smuggling" mean there is something illegal but it isnt.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

User Name said:


> WTF?
> *So how can I be safe and get real Stuff?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> The only way to get the real stuff is to PM Ralph......and you are right, it is not safe to keep smoking the bad stuff.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

User name, time for another putsch?

NAW, no stones, those all died under the mighty eighth the 101'st and the third army .

I realize it occurred next door, but, you were the first recipients of the evolving times.

One of AH's statements partially applies here, paraphrased, if you are not willing to fight, you deserve to die! 

You idiots are allowing national suicide to occur and are not doing a thing to stop it.

I guess, this is a product of socialism, you have been well educated to do nothing including thinking, Big Brother does it all for the sheeple.

Cradle to grave total control, You only protest when hung head down to bleed out.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Where do you live that you feel you need a vest every time you leave your house?


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> User name, time for another putsch?


Sure thy Syrian Rebels would slouther us.


> Where do you live that you feel you need a vest every time you leave your house?


Europe my friend. The "refugees" try to kill us.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

https://translate.google.at/transla...-Wien-aus-Waffe-beschossen&edit-text=&act=url


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

obviously you are a child and not a very smart one at that .
why?
you can't even think of a proper screen name.
you want to use a paint ball gun for protection
you want to buy a ballistic vest that will only protect you from ------WHAT?---- paintballs? like paint guns are defiantly the weapon of choice of hardened criminals.
like oh, damn Mr. stinky has a paintball blaster I better lay down my baseball bat because he might shoot me.
slippy when stupid is playing it's toon it is never too early to start drinking heck after a few hours you might actually start to understand the logic of why these people exist. then get some practice time with the infamous slippy mini pike


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

User Name said:


> "smuggling" mean there is something illegal but it isnt.


I though in your OP you said it was illegal. Must have misread it.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> you want to buy a ballistic vest that will only protect you from ------WHAT?


Bullets


> paintballs?


No...


> I better lay down my baseball bat because he might shoot me.


2 Paint Balls in your Face and when you are blind you got stabbed.


> I though in your OP you said it was illegal.


No!
1) There are 2 (or more) Company who sell Ballistic Vest only to Military or Police Members.
2) And Ballistic Protection is legal here.

There are more and more Problems with "refugees" and the violence increase Day by Day. There is something to do against.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

User Name said:


> No!
> 1) There are 2 (or more) Company who sell Ballistic Vest only to Military or Police Members.
> 2) And Ballistic Protection is legal here.
> 
> There are more and more Problems with "refugees" and the violence increase Day by Day. There is something to do against.


Ha! I did misread. Sometimes I think I have a reading problem. I mix up numbers and letters. It's something that's been occurring in the last year or so.


----------



## Axeman (Sep 30, 2015)

"How to get an Ballistic Vest? "


make your own....its not rocket science!


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

I mean something like that: Body Armor by EnGarde® | Premium Quality Body Armor


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Having been forced to wear one of them nasty..heavy.,.hot stinking biotches from time to time...I had just about as soon risk being shot as to have to wear one. Now..if I knew for sure I was going to take a round..I would sure wear one. So I dont want to get too carried away on that angle. Mine normally got lugged around in the trunk and was dutifully strapped on in high risk type scenarios..which where I worked was thankfully not real often. If the alleged perp has a rifle..the right kind of pistol..ammo or a knife it dont help a bit. If a person gets chest shot with a .44 mag and prob a few other typical large bore handgun calibers at fairly close range they claim the shock wave can kill a person without it needing to bother penetrating. So..for typcial civilians I would skip the urge to acquire one. Now it is good for playing paint ball games or going through training involving paint ball games. Active shooter training jumping immediately to mind. Good point on that. Got sort of a funny story on that I will tell some time.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

User Name said:


> A Paintball Gun is legal here without any registration. A Gun not and the need a lot of Paperwork and Questions and Psychobiology Testes,....Because both are legal... and I can (ans should) wear the Vest every time I leave the House.


My Mama told me "never bring a paintball gun to a real gun fight".


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Thats the good thing about the US... Syrian refugees try that shit here, They get shot period!I do not envy anyone living in a European country that is taking in 1,000,000 muslim refugees.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Auto Thieves used paintball guns to check which cars had alarms
If you found paint on your car,either you had an alarm or were targeted


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I have a couple AR500 plates, no carrier yet. Hopefully I'll never have to use it for the intended purpose. But it's better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ok let me see if I understand this?
you want a bullet proof vest jacket or something to put on to protect you from armed muzzy immigrants 
first question how are the muzzy's armed and the people are not?----- gun control veally wurks vell hun, Han's!
OK it is a well known fact that the german wool great coat could reliably stop a 9mm durning world war 2 so if you take it a few steps further and sew on the inside front and back to the lining some pockets to place some trauma plates (possibly some 1/4 inch steel plates would work they will be heavy but work) you might have a coat that no one would suspect is armored and for some additional protection tack some PVC pipe (measure your fore arm please) cut them in half length wise to the length of your forearm and secure them on the inside of the sleeves via Velcro you can now have some minimal knife protection too to disarm a knife attacker. Or you could use the vast digital information catalog we call the internet and purchase a real vest that the company will ship to your location.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

I looked up what rules there is for sweden, the site Best buy Sweden, överfallslarm, larm, pepparspray, billarm, inbrottslarm, skyddsvästar, handbojor, teleskopbatong, säkerhet, självförsvar, forsvarsspray, kängor, inbrottsskydd, trafiksäkerhet, väktare, ordningsvakt - Best buy Sweden stated that they deliver to anyone that orders online (I assume anyone in sweden) but only sell to people in uniform with ID in the store. And that I think is strange.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

User Name said:


> Online is an bad idea. There are many Fake Products on the Marked.
> For example: M88 Helm SWAT Gefechtshelm Army MICH Einsatzhelm Softair Gotcha Paintball PASGT | eBay
> 100% Plastic...
> 
> ...


Well first off, if you are not in the US then you will not get an import for personal use most likely due to ITAR, things like body armour and gas masks are more difficult to buy from the US.

To be honest your best bet is likely to order from China.

What country are you from, I may be able to get more specific or local info for you.

It is possible but it is not easy to order from the US, more or less you need to know the seller, as they will need to insure you are safe harbour and that they comply with state department regulations.

China often has much more liberated trade practices for non lethal equipment

http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/bullet-proof-vest.html

Often their stuff costs way less than stateside, but shipping may hit you a bit, but you'd get hit with that anyway as an importer.

If you can get a group purchase of a bulk order you will get better prices.

Countries like Israel, and China are some of the easier ones to work with.

EU such as Germany, and the United States are way more difficult to import from.

MSG me your specifics and I will try to get you more specific info as although the stuff is legal to own in your country you may have import restrictions that you are not aware of.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A bit more clarification is needed, I think.

I have gathered a few pieces of the puzzle, and still need more.

1. Muslim refugees have invaded your country
2. Muslim refugees are abhorrent, selfish, and violent people
3. You fear for your safety when in public among them
4. You want protection to better ensure your safety

Now, my questions:
1. What form of attack do you feel is most likely? Guns? Knives? Clubs? Other? Please explain.
2. How much money are you willing to invest in your own protection?
3. Is there any legal obstacle keeping you from obtaining the proper credentials to purchase a firearm?
4. Can you acquire legal permission to carry a firearm? 
5. If the answers to 3 and 4 are both "no", are you opposed to doing what is necessary to ensure your protection, even if it is not legal? (a human being has an innate right to defend their life, no matter what)


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

"how to get a bulletproof vest?"

I go to my closet and pull it out !
Smart ass reply aside...
Actually there are some solid "cop shops" on line.
Do your homework and you can find good deals.
But if you've not handled a vest it can be tough to know what to look for.
I'm sure there are YouTube videos on what to look for.
Seems you can find almost anything on there these days.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Slippy said:


> That's what she said! :joyous:


Licker 1st..... Sticker 2nd!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

If you live in Germany what you need is "penis infiltration" protection and for your farm animals as well!
Theres a very good reason why germans don't have guns and we had to demonstrate that 71 years ago.
So stop this silly nonsense!
NO guns for you!
Wear a pork chop around your neck, you're/we're better off....

Oh and Piss on Merkel, Muzzie lovin' German Traitor!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I realize now you are representing yourself as from Austria.

I am looking into it in more detail

however so far it seems like you can import but be aware

The import duty rate for importing Ballistic vest into Austria is 12% , the import VAT is 20%, when classified under Business & Industrial → Security & Law Enforcement → Bulletproof Vests with HS commodity code 6211.43.9000

Yeah I don't know enough German to navigate through austrian laws none the less

http://de.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-kevlar-armor.html

I'm not sure if Austria is in the EU, as i think it is Nuetral, I think it is though.

If it is in the EU and I think it is you are SOL *no go on the body armour if this is true
" In the European Union, ballistic protection that is considered 'for main military usage' is forbidden to civilians."

no sorry if you are from austria you are lying or don't know your own law. BOdy armour is apparently illegal to own in the EU, which Austria is part of.

HOWEVER, it seems some body armour is OK, I am not sure what is considered military level as opposed to non military level ballistic vests.

"In European Union port and sale of ballistic vests and body armor are allowed in Europe, except protections that are developed under strict military specifications and/or for main military usage, shield above the level of protection NIJ 4, thus considered by the law as "armament materials" and forbidden to civilians. There are many shops in Europe that sell ballistic vests and body armor used or new."

SO IT SEEMS THAT STANDARD POLICE NIJ IIIA would be lawful to buy. So, in that case it appears you are ok.

But I don't understand the law well enough.

AR500 plates or ceramic perhaps are illegal whereas kevlar is ok.. I could be wrong on this.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^ So after the repeating ramble, in summary it is illegal in your country........according to Will.

Thought an interpreter here might help you get his drift.


----------



## Ikean (Jan 4, 2016)

You used to be ablE to buy out of date second chance armor. It is still functional past its date, but agencies rotate them. You can buy plate carriers and plate armor online. Don't know how legal it is or how long it will be legal.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

User Name said:


> need a lot of Paperwork and Questions and Psychobiology Testes


Jesus...I thought the DMV was bad. If your government was requiring testes paperwork for a gun...........

(Sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Ikean (Jan 4, 2016)

If you are going to use a pb gun for defense ....freeze the paintballs. It will do more damage. They also make .68 cal pepper spray paintballs, I don't know the legality of owning them there. I haven't played paintball in years, but they made us tune them go under 280 fps. Open it up as high as it will go. Within 10 feet it will break skin, it will leave bruises. Frozen paintballs are like bring hit with marbles. They will stick together in the hopper if you leave them in there long enough. I don't really know your situation other than what you wrote, but it sounds like Europe is in a bad situation. You might try a baseball bat or ax handle wrapped in bacon.


----------



## BoopOMatic (Mar 22, 2017)

When it comes to buying ballistic armor, there are a few things that you have to consider before buying. First you have to look at the area that you are in, such as which state you are in and so on. After you have looked into this, (assume you aren't a criminal lmao) you will be able to buy a vest, either online or in person. However, there is an article that I read about specific requirements and restrictions on where you can and cannot buy armor. Here is the article if you wanna take a peek at it~ it's at "thebestbodyarmor.com then you will want to go the top right and click the W for Wordpress. The article is titled Civilian Body Armor, Legal or Not? Hope this is helpful!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

:armata_PDT_42:.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

User Name,,,, Just a thought but if you can't get a pistol then the other guys probably can't either. You may be able to get a cut resistant jacket, preferably with some Kevlar in it. You'd be fairly well protected since the sleeves would also protect your arms unlike a ballistic vest and it would be lighter weight for more comfortable wear.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Wot?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

SGT E said:


> Wot?
> View attachment 42729


That salad looks delicious


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Flashback time for those of us who were on the net and on Glock Talk during the days of the original Mall Ninja stuff was going on.

For those that weren't: http://lonelymachines.org/mall-ninjas/


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

OMG, I have never laughed so hard!!! I have heard of gecko45 before but never knew that he was the original "mall ninja"


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

sry for the late reply.


> My Mama told me "never bring a paintball gun to a real gun fight".


And when your Mama dont allow you to buy a real Gun? You go there with a Knife?


> I do not envy anyone living in a European country that is taking in 1,000,000 muslim refugees.


We dont want them. Just the Green Party and some Non Profit Organisation like the Red Cross and some Boat owner act like smuggler.


> Auto Thieves used paintball guns to check which cars had alarms
> If you found paint on your car,either you had an alarm or were targeted


realy?
A Car Alarm System ist here VERY uncommon. Maybe with a silent alarm.


> protect you from armed muzzy immigrants
> first question how are the muzzy's armed and the people are not?----- gun control veally wurks vell hun, Han's!


Thats simple the buy with the Money the get from the Welfare System a Gun from some Smuggler. The Put the AK47 into there Car and drive from the Balkan: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balkans to France, Germany,... There is just one Schengen/ Non Schengen Boarder and geht offical get pribed.


> stated that they deliver to anyone that orders online


here it look similar but I never tried to oder an online.
There is just one Shop who have clear rules who can buy.


> To be honest your best bet is likely to order from China.


Joke? China make a lot of crap. I dont want risk my life with some copied product.


> What country are you from


Austria.


> as they will need to insure you are safe harbour and that they comply with state department regulations.


Austria is on the higes rank for a Save Country. 


> China often has much more liberated trade practices for non lethal equipment


Sure China ship verything working or not. If you get killed by the stuff... Who cares...


> Often their stuff costs way less than stateside, but shipping may hit you a bit, but you'd get hit with that anyway as an importer.


The cost are not that problem I have to save some money. That mean I dont want by the cheapest crap.


> 1. What form of attack do you feel is most likely? Guns? Knives? Clubs? Other? Please explain.
> 2. How much money are you willing to invest in your own protection?
> 3. Is there any legal obstacle keeping you from obtaining the proper credentials to purchase a firearm?
> 4. Can you acquire legal permission to carry a firearm?
> 5. If the answers to 3 and 4 are both "no", are you opposed to doing what is necessary to ensure your protection, even if it is not legal? (a human being has an innate right to defend their life, no matter what)


Every Gun the could get. Maybe some AK47. I know such weapon require heavy Armour. In the Past the used Knifes, Machetes, Axe,... everything who is sharp and could kill someone.
Buy a Firearm isnt that problem. The come after that. If someone will make a Bad Joke s Special Unit come to look for suspicious stuff. The can Knock on the Door every time and inspect my Gun Safe and search the Apartment for illegal Guns. To get a Gun licence cost huge amount of Money. I can carry the Gun only total unload and w/o the Magazine next to the Gun. I also must shoot every Month at a licence shooting range (who cost) and transport the Gun on Public Transport is prohibited. That mean I must pay a Taxi who isnt cheap here.
Do you mean carry a full loaded Gun in a Holster until I am on Public Ground? Quite impossible. You have to be a State Licence Hunter or so.


> Actually there are some solid "cop shops" on line.


Who sell only to Cops here. And other Shops who sell Plate the are fake or outdated. Nothing you realy want to wear.


> If you live in Germany


No and I dont want to.


> Oh and Piss on Merkel, Muzzie lovin' German Traitor!


Year I wish the Bastard would wear a Explosive Vest until she meet here old Friend Obama.


> The import duty rate for importing Ballistic vest into Austria is 12% , the import VAT is 20%, when classified under Business & Industrial → Security & Law Enforcement → Bulletproof Vests with HS commodity code 6211.43.9000


thx I know the custom fees are extrem high thats why I order normally directly from China. The declare everything wrong with 10$ or so.


> I'm not sure if Austria is in the EU, as i think it is Nuetral


Yes. We are not in the NATO and we dont use any Nuclear Power plant to produce electricity.


> no sorry if you are from austria you are lying or don't know your own law. BOdy armour is apparently illegal to own in the EU, which Austria is part of.


Some Forum here dont say its illegal. I dont know any law who say its illegal for residents.


> in summary it is illegal in your country


You know it while?


> You used to be ablE to buy out of date second chance armor. It is still functional past its date, but agencies rotate them.


sry I dont want a risk to get some sear injuries.


> Jesus...


Yes I am here.


> If you are going to use a pb gun for defense ....freeze the paintballs. It will do more damage. They also make .68 cal pepper spray paintballs


lol why not real marbles? I got from Ebay some Rubber "Paint"balls. The Pepper work only Indoor.


> You might try a baseball bat or ax handle wrapped in bacon.


I dont want to feed them. The Drink Alcohol, Smoke, eat Pork Meat, visit some Prostitutes,... and claim the are good Moslem. lol...


> the other guys probably can't either.


You know what a black Marked is?


----------

